# Take that Ninty!



## rockstar99 (Apr 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Forget Osaka's shady R4 cartridge retailers, the city has one shop that is openly advertising the device. And rubbing it in Nintendo's face in the process.
> 
> The R4 cartridge itself is not a piracy device; however, it can be used to play pirated Nintendo DS games.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## iFish (Apr 12, 2010)

Japan also has a vending machine selling used panties.

true story


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 12, 2010)

too bad they still sell outdated carts


----------



## iFish (Apr 12, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> too bad they still sell outdated carts



the R4 now has wood. so not that bad


----------



## lolzed (Apr 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R4 should be for those who already have R4s,not for people to buy R4s,cuz that's just wrong


----------



## nutella (Apr 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Last summer, a vending machine selling R4 cartridges appeared in Den-Den Town, but was later removed.


LOLOLOLOL. And I thought burger vending machines were outrageous. HOLY BALLZ!


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 12, 2010)

Epic lol!

3,2,1 LAWSUIT!


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Japan also has a vending machine selling used panties.
> 
> true story




They have many more than one such vending machines - that's for sure.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

its only a matter of time before they get shut down they are really strict here about piracy


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 12, 2010)

Bit off topic I know - but out of curiosity I just done a Google for Japanese vending machines and found THESE


Spoiler: Need a lift home?













Spoiler: Fancy an Omlette ?













Spoiler: Say it with....













Spoiler: Not a Vending maching.. but couldn't resist this 'game'


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2010)

I wonder what Nintendo's next step will be. 




			
				nutella5600 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looked quite normal and the R4s were--of course--clones.


Spoiler: R4 vending machine


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 12, 2010)

japan has the coolest vending machines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for this place i can see this getting shut down real soon...see that bulldozer over there who do you think is driving it?


----------



## prowler (Apr 12, 2010)

Nintendo taking action on R4. Lol, they must of not heard about AceKard then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, dem vending machines.


----------



## Vietkid420 (Apr 12, 2010)

when ex4ds coming out


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 12, 2010)

R4 Vending machines? I thought the bread vending machine in belgium were weird


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 12, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Fancy an Omlette ?



LOL lets just wait till the actual chooks are in there xD


----------



## ykhan (Apr 12, 2010)

japans just a totally different planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we have much to learn from the wise creator of the R4 vending machine


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 12, 2010)

They are still attacking R4.
Epic Fail
FacePalm.


----------



## pitman (Apr 12, 2010)

Good, the R4 gets all the attention while leaving other flashcard makers alone


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Boo them they don't know about other carts or what.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 12, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Good, the R4 gets all the attention while leaving other flashcard makers alone


Yea it a good thing they do not know about them or not attacking them. That what the clones are here for ...


----------



## Thoob (Apr 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Japan also has a vending machine selling used panties.
> 
> QUOTE(ifish @ Apr 12 2010, 12:19 PM) the R4 now has wood. so not that bad



The R4 has wood because it bought used panties from that vending machine.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Japan also has a vending machine selling used panties.
> 
> true story



They have machines selling real porn, hentai, and loli manga in Japan as well not to mention gashpon figures of both an innocent and adult nature.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 12, 2010)

Those vending machines are awesome, you can't even find a drinks vending machine here that you don't have to kick several times to get what you paid for out.


----------



## updowners (Apr 12, 2010)

.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Apr 13, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Bit off topic I know - but out of curiosity I just done a Google for Japanese vending
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Say it with....
> ...




I saw that flower vending machine in the airport in jacksonville, florida and we have that lobster game at a outlet mall in downtown jacksonville hardly anyone goes to anymore....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2010)

hehehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















instant win





dude wheres my car?!!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 13, 2010)

I


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 13, 2010)

lmao at the cars.  The best thing we have in New York are the vending machines with snapple or coke.


----------



## C175R (Apr 13, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> I wonder what Nintendo's next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R4 for almost $80!!


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 13, 2010)

Japan has vending machines that gives you meals. You pull the chord, and the thing heats up.
Like, wow.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 13, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> R4 for almost $80!!


No more like $7-$8. $80 is outrages.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 13, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its $80+ depending on exchange rates. ATM its 92 yen to a dollar and it says 8000 yen.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 13, 2010)

Lolol, that's actually the price I bought mine for like 4-5 years ago...

But of course, I was a total noob then and had no idea where to buy so I went to the most popular (and expensive) place to buy...


----------



## updowners (Apr 13, 2010)

.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 13, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Edit: When you guys talk about the crazy vending machines in Japan, have any of you guys actually seen them in real life?


Considering I don't live in Japan & never been there - I doubt I will ever see one of THOSE, although I have seen one that did books & another that did Batteries/Memory cards & I think I remember seeing one at a holiday resort that did 'lightweight rain macs' when I went abroad many years ago


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2010)

the weirdest machine i ever seen here was 1 that had robotic arms in it and poured your drinks. it's long gone now


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

i'm surprised no one has mentioned the fact that here in japan you can walk down the street and find vending machines all over that have beer =D


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> i'm surprised no one has mentioned the fact that here in japan you can walk down the street and find vending machines all over that have beer =D


and used panties


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that just sounds like a bad combination beer and used panties...ahaha

although i personally haven't seen any used panties in vending machines but they might have something like that in the red light district


----------



## nutella (Apr 13, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> When you guys talk about the crazy vending machines in Japan, have any of you guys actually seen them in real life?


ive seen vending machines for:
- coke (obdelously)
- hot coffee
- cigarettes (and lighters)
- ice cream
- umbrellas
- souvenirs
- various clothing (socks, ties, etc.)

... and a store that only had vending machines in it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 13, 2010)

u ever seen the fresh eggs vending machines

i question there freshness


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

2 days ago i went to a restaurant and there was a vending machine that had rolls of toilet paper...also one thing that i really like about Japan compared to the US is the public bathrooms...a lot of public bathrooms have electronic doors that will lock you in until you wash your hands...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> 2 days ago i went to a restaurant and there was a vending machine that had rolls of toilet paper...also one thing that i really like about Japan compared to the US is the public bathrooms...*a lot of public bathrooms have electronic doors that will lock you in until you wash your hands*...


Now _that_ is a fantastic idea.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

yes i highly approve of it i cant stand seeing people going into a bathroom and not washing their hands so dirty...=/


----------



## Assassination (Apr 13, 2010)

Used panties in vending machines lol


----------



## iFish (Apr 13, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Edit: When you guys talk about the crazy vending machines in Japan, have any of you guys actually seen them in real life?



i did, when i was in japan


----------



## YayMii (Apr 14, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the weird thing is, I bought my first flashcart for that much. And it wasn't an R4.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 14, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CycloDS?


----------



## YayMii (Apr 14, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it was an EDGE (in 2008). It wasn't that bad, as the EDGE was frequently updated back then.

...Then again, the EDGE is supposed to be a budget cart.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 14, 2010)

vending machines absolutely crazy (esp porn,lobsters,cars,flowers... i guess all of them)
i bet this will increase with wood if awareness increases especially if wood is "cracked" and ported to other carts or clones


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 15, 2010)

Good news.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 21, 2010)

If it was missed there was more news of this on MCVUK



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, while the sale of R4 cards is still illegal, Japanese authorities are unable to enforce it as the initial bill did not state any criminal penalties that could be given.



Also more on their source 1up


----------

